# DIRECT TV third LNB, hd CHANNELS CHARGE



## edvedder (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't know if anyone else is a bit upset with the Direct TV HD episodes. Limited channels and a fee for a third LNB, inclusive of a one year commitment agreement. If I get a second HD Receiver, than another one year committment begins. On top of that starting July 1 a $10.99 fee for three channels. I don't know where we are going from here.......possibly a $200 a month charge to get each new HD channel as they become available. Sorry, but I am getting a bit ticked off..


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

edvedder said:


> I don't know if anyone else is a bit upset with the Direct TV HD episodes. Limited channels and a fee for a third LNB, inclusive of a one year commitment agreement.


Partially true. If you've got a Para Todos or Directv Plus dish, you'll need the Sat-C kit, otherwise you'll need the triple lnb dish. If you buy it yourself (i.e. no deal though Directv), there is no 1 year commitment. If you get a deal (and they'll probably give the dish to you for free if you're subscribing to the HD package), then there'll probably be a 1 year commitment.



> If I get a second HD Receiver, than another one year commitment begins.


Yeah, this sucks. Though it does make good business sense. However, if you have to commit for 1 year due to the purchase of a triple lnb dish, the terms are concurrent, meaning that you'll only have a 1 year commitment in total.



> On top of that starting July 1 a $10.99 fee for three channels. I don't know where we are going from here.......possibly a $200 a month charge to get each new HD channel as they become available. Sorry, but I am getting a bit ticked off..


I would much rather have a $10.99 fee for HDNET, ESPNHD, etc than not have them at all. And being a non-HD subscriber myself, I appreciate the fact that I don't have to pay for it. I think everyone wins in this situation.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

HD channels should end up costing on the order of 50 cents each... At $2-$5 each it is too expensive. I hope that both DBS providers have a plan to put a lot more in the HDTV package without raising the rate up with each new channel.


----------



## Nodnarb (May 21, 2003)

Well, if you want the latest and greatest, you pay...

Want the latest cool cell phone? The phone company signs you up on a new contract.

My RCA dual-LNB dish cost me over $800 in 1995 with 1 receiver. I was one of the first million customers, but I had to have it! Today, they give them away for a fraction of that price.



> I would much rather have a $10.99 fee for HDNET, ESPNHD, etc than not have them at all. And being a non-HD subscriber myself, I appreciate the fact that I don't have to pay for it. I think everyone wins in this situation.


I heard that! I wanted DirecTV and was happy to have it available. The HD prices will come down eventually, but if you want to be the first kid on the block with it, you'll also be the kid with the biggest bill!


----------

